# Fourtitude Now Networking with New Motorsport-Specific Twitter Account



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Fourtitude Now Tweeting Motorsport Specifically with New Twitter Account*









The new racing season has officially begun. While some Audi-fielding teams such as a few of the GT3 R8 LMS teams and the APR Audi S4 in the Continental Challenge have already begun their campaigns, the big show of the 12 Hours of Sebring kicks off the sportscar season this weekend even if Audi won't be contesting the enduro. All that in mind we've set up a second Twitter account in order to go more in-depth with our racing coverage.
It became apparent to us last year as we monitored the Baekdal online streaming of the ACO track data and paired with a Twitter feed from drivers, teammembers and fans on site that Twitter has major value in live coverage and behind the scenes exposure of racing. Heck, even Fourtitude staff were contracted last year to live tweet the 24 Hours of Le Mans from on site for Audi via the audir15tdi twitter account. 
Last year we also stepped up the amount of motorsport coverage considerably in no small part due to the many, many R8 LMS cars contesting various series around the world running FIA GT3 standards. Throw in APR's promising new campaign this year of the B8 S4 and rumors STaSIS may be jumping back into competition and there's even more reason for us to become more active. 
So if you're active on Twitter, check out our new account at http://twitter.com/FourtitudeSport . For now we'll be duplicating any news releases and feature stories from our normal motorsport coverage but we'll also be re-tweeting and conversing in Twitter-based motorsport discussion with major motorsport players active on there such as drivers like Emanuele Pirro, major motorsport media and magazines, team members and more. 
Here's to a succcessful 2010 season.


----------

